# Dishwasher Detergent



## Hungry (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been so impressed with the results of using ELECTROSAL in my dishwasher that I want to pass this along. 

I have a Kitchen Aid dishwasher, about 3 years old.  It has a stainless tub and for quite a while I wondered how they could call it "stainless".  
I was using Cascade powder and/or liquid, Palmolive liquid and some other dishwasher detergents both powder and liquid.
.
Not only the interior of the dishwasher, but my glasses and other items had a soap scum (for lack of a better term) film that I had to do the vinegar scrub on occasionally.  I even used Lime Away on the tub.

I started using ELECTRASOL about 2 months ago and the film build up has completely disappeared from the tub and the glassware.

I have used both the powder and the tablets.  I prefer the tablets, I don't spill powder all over the place.

If you are having trouble with soap deposits, I would recommend giving the ELECTRASOL  try.  

Charlie


----------

